# High rpm cold start and location ofengine coolant temperature sensor



## Elena03 (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello. I have an issue, when I have cold start on my Nissan Trail yd22ddti 2001 mod. It goes up to 2500 -3000 rpm and stays there for 2-3 min before it goes to 900-1000 rpm and lays there. And could any one pls show me where I can find the ecs 0.

Thank


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What do you mean by the ecs? Yours is a diesel in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Elena03 (Mar 23, 2017)

I mean engine coolant temperatur sensor spare part no 22630R

Thanks


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wish I could help you out, but I know nothing about the diesel engine models. You could try looking at the part diagrams for your model at PartSouq. I am curious why you think its an issue with a temperature sensor? What is the normal idle for your engine and how cold is it when you are starting it up? Its kind of normal for the engine to run at higher idle when cold.
Maybe try having a look at the UK Nissan X trail forum, you might find more info there.


----------



## Elena03 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have the problem when the temperature is on the minus side. I dont think the temperatur sensor have anything with the rpm issue, I couldn't find it, but i have received a drawing . Tanks will try the UK Nissan forum.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to not be of more help. Seems to me if you were having an issue with your temperature control sensor your malfunction indicator light should come on and there would be a corresponding stored error code. Again its normal in cold weather for an engine to idle higher until it reaches normal operating temperature.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I had a trouble due to the temperature sensor years ago with another car. The overdrive wouldn't engage and it idle as if the car was dead cold. I noticed that after a 1h drive. 

HO MALA?
Acarta pà grota


----------



## Elena03 (Mar 23, 2017)

But I think 2500 - 3000 rpm is too much, I think app 1500 should be enough.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Elana03, I agree your idle is high, but I think its high both cold and warm. You probably should have it checked out. Could be throtle, cam sensor, timing chain. Do you not have any stored error codes to guide you a bit as to the source of the problem?


----------



## red626 (Jan 12, 2017)

It might require an "idle air volume relearn" but normally your check engine light would be on. I had the high idle issue but not up to 3000 rpm. Tried the steps here http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/idle_relearn.pdf ,but had no luck(could have been the 25DE vs 20DE ??). 
My mechanic fixed it with the scan tool.


----------

